# If you don't make your own detergent what do you use?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have tried several times to make my own detergent. It never cleans well, our whites become dingy and our towels stink. I used to coupon and get whatever was cheap. Coupons are lousy anymore. I bought the Sam's Club large container of WindFresh, dd thinks it's breaking her out worse (he back already has bad acne) There's a place local that sells 5 gallons of detergent (supposed to be comparable to Tide) for $30. Wondering about trying that. We are not out yet, I am just planning. The bucket from Sam's has lasted us almost 6 mos. for $14.98. I'd really rather get something that I won't have to constantly keep buying. Any suggestions? What do you buy if you don't make your own?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tide Free
(coupons, and sale shop)


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Arm and Hammer


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I stock up on BOGOs when they are offered at Walgreens, Walmart, or the grocery store. I have zero brand loyalty so I get whatever I can find that's cheap. The last time I got Value Time which I think is walmart. 

You may like using just oxyclean with the homemade stuff. 

I actually use Shout. I purchased a gallon of the stuff about three years ago and never used much, so now I'm using it as a prewash for particularly nasty stuff like when the cat pees on a towel or I have buck smell on my clothes. It's almost empty so I'll look for oxyclean or more of that, whichever is cheaper.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I use the Sam's brand. I am not in love with it, but it works well. And dh likes the price! Lol

Does sam's carry the free & clear version of anything?

We had a cat who was allergic to liquid fabric softener. She would get sores after laying on anything that we had washed using those.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I like the Tide Pods and buy them at Sam's Club, but the last time I was there they had marked down the Members Mark pod type detergent so I bought it. Both work remarkably well. I have a new HE washing machine and I won't use any detergent not made for it.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Tide Free
> (coupons, and sale shop)



I can't remember when I didn't use Tide!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I use All Free, or Amways H.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I use Method (the unscented one) and stock up when it is on sale - sometimes the individual bottles work out cheaper than the refills, so I always check both prices.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I have an HE washer, and use Wisk HE. It's cheaper than Tide and does a good job. NONE of it is "cheap" anymore. Everybody keeps saying to use vinegar in the rinse, but vinegar here is more expensive than the fabric softener when you consider you use 1/4 - 1/2 cup per load, and I just buy the cheap store brand white vinegar.

I have tried using the homemade detergent, but was not thrilled with it, even when I added oxyclean or chlorox 2. We have a lot of iron water in the utility water, so maybe that makes a difference. Our whites ended up looking gray, and the washer stunk also.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

backwoods said:


> I have an HE washer, and use Wisk HE. It's cheaper than Tide and does a good job. NONE of it is "cheap" anymore. Everybody keeps saying to use vinegar in the rinse, but vinegar here is more expensive than the fabric softener when you consider you use 1/4 - 1/2 cup per load, and I just buy the cheap store brand white vinegar.
> 
> I have tried using the homemade detergent, but was not thrilled with it, even when I added oxyclean or chlorox 2. We have a lot of iron water in the utility water, so maybe that makes a difference. Our whites ended up looking gray, and the washer stunk also.


 
backwoods I have the same problem. my wash ends up stinking after using the homemade soap! does anyone else have that problem?


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Arm & Hammer liquid. We have a septic system and they recommend avoiding powder detergents.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Peggy said:


> backwoods I have the same problem. my wash ends up stinking after using the homemade soap! does anyone else have that problem?


I don't know what causes it to stink. I've even added baking soda in the wash, and even though the clothes didn't stink, the washer still did later on. It apparently leaves a residue. :yuck:


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

I use Arm and Hammer liquid and add 20 Mule Team borax in the summer when clothes have more sweat in them.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

Peggy said:


> backwoods I have the same problem. my wash ends up stinking after using the homemade soap! does anyone else have that problem?


I was making my own soap (dry version) and liked it....whites a little dingy..but took any smells out. It was more money to buy the ingredients though, and last month went to some cheap stuff at Walmart (Extra). Well,,,kids started to complain their clothes stunk...really bad! Begged me to go back--so I made up a batch and we are using that...kids say when they have basketball practice they no longer smell--
I use:
1 box mule team borax
1 large box A & H washing soda
1 x-large box of A & H baking soda
1 very small box of Surf powder that I buy for $1
1 1/2 bars of Zote (shredded in food processor)
I use between 1/4 and 1/2 cup depending on how smelly the clothes are. 

If the whites get dingy, I just use store bought soap on a load with hot water and it seems to get them bright again. I have well water with a softener, as we have iron and minerals.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

We like Era and Purex, never a problem with breakouts, and two of my kids have keratosis pilaris, a skin condition that causes bumpy sandpaper-like whiteheads. 

About the smell of the homemade soap.....I used it for 7 years, no problems, even with cloth diapers, then we moved to a property with hard water with lots of iron. The hard water won't let the soap do it's job, and the iron made our clothes have a sour, not clean smell straight out of the washer. If we had a softener I would go back to homemade in a heartbeat.....


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have an HE washer and store bought makes the washer stink. I use 2 cups each of borax, washing soda, and baking soda with 2 bars of fels naptha or zote shreaded. No smells on clothes or in the washer. I also will add some bleach to whites if needed. I am able to use 2 tablespoons a load. My cost here in Northern CA is $9 for all the boxes and 4 bars. That's about 120 loads. With left over borax, washing soda and baking soda. Which I use for various other cleaning around the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Tide or the Kirkland version.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I used to use All free and Clear. I now purchase through Melaleuca as I appreciate thet it is phosphate free.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.quicknbrite.com/

I use quick n brite and oxyclean


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Arm and hammer liquid, scent and dye free version.
We typically don't add anything else; though I do ocassionally treat stains with an oxyclean gel treater.

I would like to get to making our own, though.


----------



## EArmstrong06 (Oct 26, 2013)

We used to buy the tide pods from Sams club. But last weekend we bought the stuff to make homemade powder detergent. One box of washing soda, one box of baking soda and 1.5 bars of fels naptha. So far we are just using it on cloth diapers cause we're using the rest of the tide on our regular clothes to get it gone. But I love it. It makes the diapers very bright. I don't like that there's no yummy smell lol so with our regular clothes I'll be adding fabric softener  I know some people add oxyclean powder to their homemade detergent too so maybe you could try that?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

We use Tandil from Aldi's, which is only located in about thirty states so far, none of them in the west. But Tandil is less expensive ($7 for 100 ounces) than the "name brands", has enzymes to loosen the dirt, and works fine for us.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Farm and Fleet sells 'spring mountain', or spring....something or other. Bout a 3 gal jug for $14. Works fine for me. I made my own with Fels and Borax etc, but it left a yellow color on the jeans I didn't like. F&F is cheap enough and it lasts me a while. 
http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...ted-ultra-laundry-detergent.html#.UozrIBAcnSg


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

We use Charlie's. It only requires a Tablespoon per load and last us a long time. We have purchased it through Amazon and received free shipping with their super saver shipping option. We love the soap. Homemade did not work for us either. Charlie's works great and my husband and I both have sensitive skin.

http://www.amazon.com/Charlies-Soap...ef=sr_1_3?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1385094634&sr=1-3

You can also purchase smaller sizes:

http://www.amazon.com/Charlies-Soap...ef=sr_1_1?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1385094634&sr=1-1


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I use Purex powder. It's inexpensive - I think it costs about $4 a box now. It's biodegradable, so it's fine for septic systems and it's okay for my HE washer too. 
I use Vinegar as a fabric softener and I also use a homemade citrus/vinegar spray on stains. Between the two, I think it costs me about $6 for both the Purex & the large bottle of Vinegar.


----------

